# Lift points for beetle.



## Vreracing2 (Dec 8, 2001)

For lifting the car I've noticed that the underside of the Beetle has a few "soft spots".
Any good suggestions on using a floor jack to raise both right and left at the same time?


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Lift points for beetle. (Vreracing2)*

There are four dimples along the side skirts. Those are your lift points.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Lift points for beetle. (paultakeda)*

Beat me too it. Not sure how far to put the jack under the car though.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Lift points for beetle. (NBracer8)*

On the inner rail.


----------



## Vreracing2 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Hope this was the right spot*

I found these big dimples.








And put the jack there.








Seemed to work okay.
Next question is if you put the floor jack there, now where do you put the jack stands?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Hope this was the right spot (Vreracing2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Next question is if you put the floor jack there, now where do you put the jack stands?[HR][/HR]​The rear of the car, the jack stands can be placed under the trailing arm rear axle on each side. At the front, AFAIK you're limited to the front side of the frame rails.


[Modified by gt2437, 12:13 AM 12-7-2002]


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Lift points for beetle. (Vreracing2)*

Be careful not to lift from the side valance. The dealer crushed all four of mine when he lifted the car wrong. They fixed it though.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Lift points for beetle. (vwnb99)*

Yes, inner rail, not side valance. Use that so the big dimples can be used as a jack stand point.


----------

